
Apple Lisa article from BYTE magazine, 1983 - nickb
http://blog.modernmechanix.com/2008/05/29/the-lisa-computer-system-apple-designs-a-new-kind-of-machine/?Qwd=./Byte/2-1983/lisa_review&Qif=lisa_review_00.jpg&Qiv=thumbs&Qis=XL#qdig
======
SwellJoe
I owned a Lisa when I was in high school (my first "business" was buying,
repairing, and selling computers, and I found it at a garage sale).

It was pretty neat, but I already had an Amiga by then (then being 1989 or
so), so wasn't particularly impressed. What did amaze me, however, was the
price of the thing. The fellow I bought it from had all the receipts for
everything: $10k for the Lisa, $7.5k for a 10GB hard disk, $5k for a 5GB hard
disk, and about $5k worth of software and ancillary stuff, if I recall
correctly. This sum seemed unbelievably large to me back then...and it _was_
more than the purchase price of both of my parents cars combined.

The external hard disks were absolutely massive, and had huge cables. The
other thing I remember is how godawful slow the thing was. It took forever to
boot, and starting applications took forever. Since it didn't multi-task
(which I had already become addicted to using my Amiga), switching between
applications was an exercise in frustration. And, of course, since the Lisa
existed for a very short time before the first Mac arrived, it wasn't really a
machine one could get software for anymore. The screen was kinda tiny, too.

When we went to the Computer History Museum my girlfriend got a chuckle out of
my excitement in the "PC" corner of the museum...I kept exclaiming, "ooh, I
had one of those!"

